# I couldn't feel myself breathing?



## Rogue Bullies

Today was an okay day so I decided to drive into town (I live and work 20 mins out of town). Since I have had DP/DR I have only drove on back roads to work and even that was a little stressful because I don't like driving with it. Well I was doing okay until I actually hit town and then all of a sudden my body just felt numb and I couldn't feel myself breath. It was like I was breathing fine, but I couldn't feel it so I freaked myself out rolled down my window and blew breath on my hand to make sure I was there. This was a weird sensation. When I have actual panic attacks I can still feel myself breath and it feels hard to breath, but this was different. It was like I could breath fine, I just couldn't feel myself doing it. Has anyone experienced anything like this? I did make it home okay, but I have really bad anxiety now. I wish these feelings of DP/DR would fade away. Its making me feel like a ghost or something...


----------



## PositiveThinking!

Rogue Bullies said:


> Today was an okay day so I decided to drive into town (I live and work 20 mins out of town). Since I have had DP/DR I have only drove on back roads to work and even that was a little stressful because I don't like driving with it. Well I was doing okay until I actually hit town and then all of a sudden my body just felt numb and I couldn't feel myself breath. It was like I was breathing fine, but I couldn't feel it so I freaked myself out rolled down my window and blew breath on my hand to make sure I was there. This was a weird sensation. When I have actual panic attacks I can still feel myself breath and it feels hard to breath, but this was different. It was like I could breath fine, I just couldn't feel myself doing it. Has anyone experienced anything like this? I did make it home okay, but I have really bad anxiety now. I wish these feelings of DP/DR would fade away. Its making me feel like a ghost or something...


I get this very often. I also get something really annoying which is obsessing with the swallowing process. Sometimes I think that I'm not able to swallow anything, and I have to drink water just to see that I'm able to do it.. so weird


----------



## Rogue Bullies

PositiveThinking! said:


> I get this very often. I also get something really annoying which is obsessing with the swallowing process. Sometimes I think that I'm not able to swallow anything, and I have to drink water just to see that I'm able to do it.. so weird


I do that too. I even do it with talking. It feels like I wont be able to talk or hear myself talk so I will just say something to know I still can. I think part of its in my head.


----------



## PositiveThinking!

Rogue Bullies said:


> I do that too. I even do it with talking. It feels like I wont be able to talk or hear myself talk so I will just say something to know I still can. I think part of its in my head.


Yep.. the fears as usual. Our mind is way too worried about the functioning of our body


----------



## hidingme

sorta felt like that before .. actually quite often throughout my life.. i have had the sensation for no apparent reason that i just cant seem to get enough air into my lungs.it feels very odd. cause even though i know i am actually breathing just fine.. i feel like i am not getting enough air.. its creepy cause for some reason i feel like i will suffocate.
anyhow -it really only happens most often if i am made to focus on my breathing.. like as a way of supossed relaxation or at the dr. even just talking about it here .. and i can feel that way.. ugh..
anyhow hope you feel better.


----------

